# Matemática o matemáticas



## Anula

Hola a todos,

¿Se escribe la matemática o las matemáticas?

¿ y en mayúscula o en minúscula?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## alexacohen

Normalmente, en el colegio es "clase de matemáticas", sin el artículo. Un profesor también es profesor de Matemáticas (profe de mates), pero también puede ser "suspendí las matemáticas", "odio las matemáticas"...
Se dice también "la ciencia Matemática", y "esto es matemática pura"...
Así que la respuesta es: depende del contexto.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Hace un tiempo surgió este tema.

Echale un vistazo esto http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=608115.

Saludetes.


----------



## CHCG

La palabra "Matemáticas" *no existe* en el Diccionario de la RAE. 

"Matemática" se escribe con inicial mayúscula por ser nombre propio.


----------



## macame

CHCG said:


> La palabra "Matemáticas" *no existe* en el Diccionario de la RAE.


 

*matemática**.*
(Del lat. _mathematĭca,_ y este del gr. τὰ μαθηματικά, der. de μάθημα, conocimiento).


*1. *f. Ciencia deductiva que estudia las propiedades de los entes abstractos, como números, figuras geométricas o símbolos, y sus relaciones. *U. m. en pl. con el mismo significado que en sing.*

__ _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___ Se escribe con mayúscula cuando hace referencia a la disciplina científica como tal: _Soy licenciado en Matemáticas_.
Pero se escribe con minúscula cuando se usa en el sentido genérico: _Me gustan las matemáticas._​


----------



## CHCG

U.m. no significa _sinónimo_

El Diccionario RAE dice que la palabra _Matemáticas_ no está en el diccionario.


----------



## Pinairun

CHCG said:


> U.m. no significa _sinónimo_
> 
> El Diccionario RAE dice que la palabra _Matemáticas_ no está en el diccionario.


 
U.m. = Úsase más. 

No está como _entrada_.


----------



## Masovia

En los diccionarios generalmente no ponen el plural. Si tú escribes libros te va a dar libro.


_*1.* f. Ciencia deductiva que estudia las propiedades de los entes abstractos, como números, figuras geométricas o símbolos, y sus relaciones. U. m. en pl. con el mismo significado que en sing.
_
_*~**s aplicadas.
*__*1.* f.* pl. * Estudio de la cantidad considerada en relación con ciertos fenómenos físicos.
_
_*~**s puras.*_
_* 1.* f. pl.  Estudio de la cantidad considerada en abstracto.
_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Se escribe con mayúscula cuando hace referencia a la disciplina científica como tal: _Soy licenciado en Matemáticas_.
Pero se escribe con minúscula cuando se usa en el sentido genérico: _Me gustan las matemáticas.
_​


----------



## CHCG

En noviembre del 2010 escribí a la RAE y a Wikipedia, indicando que la traducción de Mathematics al castellano es Matemática y no Matemáticas. La respuesta de la RAE a través del DRAE incluyó un "Artículo Enmendado". 
Sergey Brin de Wikipedia también respondió y corrigió la versión anterior de Matemática. 
Sugiero consultar "Matemática" tanto en el DRAE como en Wikipedia.


----------



## ACQM

CHCG said:


> En noviembre del 2010 escribí a la RAE y a Wikipedia, indicando que la traducción de Mathematics al castellano es Matemática y no Matemáticas. La respuesta de la RAE a través del DRAE incluyó un "Artículo Enmendado".
> Sergey Brin de Wikipedia también respondió y corrigió la versión anterior de Matemática.
> Sugiero consultar "Matemática" tanto en el DRAE como en Wikipedia.



Tienes que aprender a usar el diccionario. El DRAE dice "U. m. en pl. con el mismo significado que en sing."=úsase más en plural con el mismo significado que en singular. De aquí se deduce que matemáticas=matemática y que ambas formas son posibles, siendo la forma en plural la más común.

Si quieres defender la forma en singular (prácticamente en desuso por aquí) hazlo con otro argumento diferente al DRAE, porque este no te da la razón.


----------



## mokka2

También es posible decir mates o matematicas. ¿Forma posible significa correcto o que, exactamente?

Decir también que no me gusta que al escribir matemáticas responda matemática. Creo que es incorrecto. Pienso que la forma correcta de presentarlo podría ser otra. Tu escribes matemáticas y dice:

Matemáticas. Usado mayormente en plural con el mismo significado que en singular.

Matemática.

(Del lat. mathematĭca, y este del gr. τὰ μαθηματικά, der. de μάθημα, conocimiento). 

...


----------



## Svana3

Hola  
Yo también tengo una duda con esto ...

Si digo "matemáticas", con la "s", cuáles serían los adjetivos? 
Por ejemplo: 

Matemáticas es una ciencia bonita o Matemáticas son una ciencia bonita? 
Matemáticas son muy difíciles? o difícil? O se usa con Matemáticas es? 
Me gustan las matemáticas. o... Matemáticas financieras. Es correcto así? 

Ya no se me ocurren otros ejemplos. Es que ... en inglés, aunque termina con la s, se considera singular. Pero parece que en espaňol no es así. 

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## MFA10

Hola Svana,
Yo usaría el verbo y el adjetivo en plural, pero tienes que usar artículo:
Matemáticas son una ciencia bonita --> "*Las* matemáticas son una ciencia bonita."
Matemáticas son muy difíciles --> "*Las* matemáticas son muy difíciles."
También, si te refieres a Matemáticas como asignatura (o a la carrera de Matemáticas), sonaría bien sin el artículo y con el verbo y el adjetivo en singular:
"Matemáticas es muy difícil" --> Yo creo (no soy experta en gramática) que en realidad sería como una versión acortada de "(La asignatura de) Matemáticas es muy difícil", y que por eso se usa el singular, ya que se refiere a "asignatura" que está omitido (¿o implícito en Matemáticas?). En este caso, tendrías que poner Matemáticas en mayúscula.
De todas formas, esto te lo digo en base al uso de la lengua, espera a más opiniones para confirmar si es gramaticalmente correcto.


----------



## Svana3

Entonces, si me refiero a "matemáticas" como asignatura, va sin artículo y en singular y si me refiero a "las matemáticas" como una ciencia, va en plural y CON artículo?


----------



## maodeli

¿Qué clase toca? Matemáticas

¿Y lo de las mayúsculas no era en inglés? "A segunda hora tenemos matemáticas/educación física"

Svana3: La matemática es una ciencia muy bonita (?)


----------



## Fruru

A mí mi profesor de español me explicó que matematicas se usa cuando te refieres a la asignatura, a la clase, porque se refiere a la álgebra, a la geometría etc., o sea se refiere a más disciplinas... Supongo que la ciencia entonces sería matematica, en singular.


----------



## CHCG

*RESPUESTA DE WIKIPEDIA. Sergey Brin*

*De:* *[...]*
Miércoles, Noviembre 17, 2010 2:29:49 AM
Respuesta de WIKIPEDIA. Sergey Brin 

*[...]*La traducción al castellano de "Mathematics" no es "Matemáticas" sino "Matemática". 
La palabra "Matemáticas" *NO EXISTE* en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española (DRAE). 
Enviado por: 190.232.79.52 (discusión) 23:36 15 nov 2010 (UTC)

*SERGEY BRIN *(WIKIPEDIA)
*Hecho.* *Lo he corregido, porque efectivamente así lo define el DRAE. He conservado, sin embargo, la expresión "ciencias matemáticas" porque allí la palabra tiene una función adjetiva. *
Mar (discusión) 02:32 16 nov 2010 (UTC)


MATEMÁTICA

*ETIMOLOGÍA*
*Del griego: *μάθημα (_máthēma_).
*Del latín: *Mathematica.

*“DEPARTAMENTO DE MATEMÁTICA”* *(En diversos idiomas):*
Dipartiment tal-Matematika, Departament de Matemàtica, Departamento de Matemática, Departamentul de Matematică, Dipartimento di Matematica, Departemen Matemática, Fachbereich Mathematik, Institut for Matematik, Katedra Matematiky, Matematika Saila, Odjel za Matematiku, Oddelek za Matematiko, кафедры матэматыкі, Факултет по математика, Deartment Matemaatika, Adran Fathemateg, Τμήμα Μαθηματικών, Departement Wiskunde, Matematika Tanszék, Roinn na Matamaitice, Deild Stærðfræði, Jabatan Matematik, Kagawaran ng Matemática, Департман за математику, Одделението за математика, Wydział Matematyki, Institutionen för Matematik, Matematik Bölümü, Departemento de Matemático (Esperanto), ΤΜΗΜΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ (griego)*, *Deartment Mathematicae (latín), DEPARTMENT OF MATHEMATICS…

*PLURALES APARENTES *EN INGLÉS (Reino Unido, EE. UU.,…)*:*
_Mathematics, Semiotics, Econometrics, Scoliosis, Bioinformatics, Dynamics, Informatics, Genetics, Robotics, Genomics, Physics, Economics, Mathematical Analysis, Linguistics, Statistics, Mecatronics, Megatronics, Biometrics, Mechanics, Electronics, Psychotronics_, _Cybernetics, Stochastics, Optics, Ethics, Politics, Biomathematics, Bionics,_ *son algunos de los “plurales aparentes” que hay en el Idioma Inglés.*

*También usan “Matemática” *en “singular”*:*
_Brasil, Argentina, Portugal, Perú, Bolivia, Chile, Ecuador, Uruguay, Paraguay, Guatemala, El Salvador, Cuba, Jamaica, Costa Rica, Honduras,…_

______________________________________________________________________

U.m *NO SIGNIFICA SINÓNIMO*. Decir “Matemática = Matemáticas” es, por lo menos, ABSURDO. 

En Matemática *NO HAY CANTIDADES*. Las hay en las aplicaciones de la Matemática.
_________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## olimpia91

sinónimo
 1. adj. Dicho de un vocablo o de una expresión: Que tiene una misma o muy parecida significación que otro (DRAE)

Bueno, si matemática y matemáticas, igual que pantalón y pantalones, tijera y tijeras, son vocablos distintos  que tienen la misma significación, y sí tienen la misma significación, entonces son sinónimos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El defecto es del DRAE que debiera darle entrada al plural Matematicas, que tiene una razón de ser. El original griego es un neutro *plural *y en* plural *la usaba* Cicerón en latín *para referirse a lo mismo que nostros con *Matemáticas*. Y lo sabía bien porque había ido a estudiar a* Atenas* (también otro plural en el original griego que se conservó en su forma plural). para hablar de estas cosas del lenguaje culto hay que savber como mínimo latín y, muchísimo mejor, también griego clásico.
El intercambio epistolar entre ese señor Brin y CHCG, hace sonreír un poco a los que nos dedicamos a estas cosas de la historia de las palabras. Cuando haya dudas, para el que no sabe lenguas clásicas, no le vendría mal la consulta del Corominas (mejor el grande que el abreviado).
Lo peor de ser lego en una materia es la contumacia en la argumentación errada. Por aquí se contempla esta actitud de vez en cuando.
El singular se usa sobre todo con función adjetiva, o para hablar, acompañada de un complemento de nombre, de escuelas dentro de las matemáticas.


----------



## ACQM

CHCG said:


> ______________________________________________________________________
> 
> U.m  *NO SIGNIFICA SINÓNIMO*. Decir “Matemática = Matemáticas” es, por lo menos, ABSURDO.
> 
> En Matemática *NO HAY CANTIDADES*. Las hay en las aplicaciones de la Matemática.
> _________________________________________________________________________________



Lo que es absurdo es que ponga palabras en mi boca que yo no he dicho: U.m. significa "úsase más".

Diga lo que diga usted, el Sr. Brin y la Wikipedia, la palabra matemáticas úsase más en plural con el mismo significado que en singular. Así lo dice el DRAE y eso sucede, como mínimo en España y otros foreros no españoles también dan su testimonio en este sentido, léalo usted. 

Decir que la palabra "matemáticas" no aparece en el DRAE es una mala lectura del diccionario y su insistencia sólo está dejando a relucir su falta de conocimiento y su testarudez.


----------



## Maximino

Y no solamente el DRAE dice que el plural ‘_matemáticas_’ es de uso más frecuente, también lo afirma el DUE de María Moliner. El Diccionario CLAVE, por su parte, dice que cuando se refiere a la ciencia se usa mucho el plural. Lo mismo señala el Diccionario Espasa-Calpe.




> matemática





> matemática (del lat. "mathematica", del gr. "mathematik?", f. de "mathematikós"; sing. o, más frec., pl.) f. *Ciencia que trata de las relaciones entre las cantidades y magnitudes y de las operaciones que permiten hallar alguna que se busca, conociendo otras.
> _Diccionario de uso de español – María Moliner_





> matemático, ca    ma·te·má·ti·co, ca
> adj.
> 1De la matemática o relacionado con esta ciencia: operaciones matemáticas.
> 2Exacto o preciso: puntualidad matemática.
> s.
> 3Persona que se dedica a los estudios matemáticos.
> s.f.
> 4Ciencia que estudia las cantidades, sus relaciones y sus propiedades basándose exclusivamente en el razonamiento lógico: La matemática es una ciencia muy abstracta.
> Del latín mathematicus.
> En la acepción 4, se usa mucho en plural.
> _Diccionario CLAVE_





Saludos


----------



## CHCG

*LA MATEMÁTICA ES** UN TODO INDIVISIBLE.*
*Su vitalidad*_* está condicionada a la** conexión** entre sus** partes**.*_
*David Hilbert**
* 

*Matemática*
*Etimología*
La palabra "Matemática" (griego: μαθηματικά o Mathēmatiká) viene del griego μάθημα (Mathema), que significa aprender, estudio, ciencia. Llegó a tener el significado más específico de "estudio matemático”, incluso en la época clásica. 
Su adjetivo es μαθηματικός (mathēmatikós), relacionado con el aprendizaje o el estudio, inclusive en el sentido matemático. En particular, μαθηματικὴ τέχνη (mathēmatik tekhne), en latín ars mathematica, significa arte matemático.
La forma plural en Inglés, así como la forma plural francesa _les Mathématiques_ (y el derivado singular, _la Mathématique_), se remontan al plural neutro Mathematica (Cicero), basado en el plural griego τα μαθηματικά (ta Mathēmatiká), usado por Aristóteles y que significa, "todas las cosas matemáticas”.
*Mathematics** es un sustantivo* *singular*, a menudo abreviado como *Math* en América del Norte.
*Answers.com*



[From Middle English mathematik, from Old French mathematique, from Latin mathēmatica, from Greek mathēmatikē (tekhnv), _mathematical (science)_, feminine of mathēmatikos, _mathematical_; see mathematical.]
*The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, by Houghton Mifflin Company. * 

*LA MATEMÁTICA ES** UN TODO INDIVISIBLE.*
*Su vitalidad*_* está condicionada a la** conexión** entre sus** partes**.*_
*David Hilbert**
* 
*__________________________________________________________________________________________________*

*SUGERENCIA:  *
*Consultar, en Google por ejemplo, “Sergei Brin” y “David Hilbert”.*


----------



## Vampiro

CHCG said:


> *También usan “Matemática” *en “singular”*:*
> _Brasil, Argentina, Portugal, Perú, Bolivia, Chile, Ecuador, Uruguay, Paraguay, Guatemala, El Salvador, Cuba, Jamaica, Costa Rica, Honduras,…_


Que vayan borrando a Chile de esa lista, porque acá también se usan ambas formas y por amplia mayoría se impone el plural, que es correctísimo, dicho sea de paso.
_


----------



## Maximino

A partir del siglo XV se usa generalizadamente el término ‘_matemáticas_’ en las lenguas romances o románicas, que incluyen al español. (Fuente)

Ni la repetición de conceptos que no guardan relación con que si lo correcto idiomáticamente es ‘_matemática_’ o ‘_matemáticas_’ ni el empleo de resalte ni el uso de letra mayúscula ni el empleo de información sin fuentes fiables sustituyen a los argumentos.



Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vamos a ver: en griego antiguo de mathema se crea el adjetivo en -iko- (sufijo que significa en general 'relativo a') mathematikos, -e, -on, cuyo neutro plural brinda (cosa normal en latín y griego, un nuevo substantivo (con artículo en gr.) ta mathematika que significa 'las cosas que se relacionan o pertenecen al mathema'. Este neutro plural el el que pimita el latín con el neutro plural mathematica y es el que se recoge en esa forma pseudo-plural matemáticas. De hecho mathematica (esta vez singular femenino, no neutro plural, aunque coincidan en la terminación -a) en latín significa, más bien, 'astronomía' o 'astrología'.
Toda la pseudoargumentación que se da a favor del singular en las lenguas modernas es sólo eso, una burda invención.
Un saludo.


----------



## CHCG

¿CHILE?      
                               Sociedad de Matemática de Chile
*SOMACHI*
http://www.somachi.cl/ 
http://www.somachi.cl/Noticia.aspx?NotId=0


----------



## LeaM

La fuente *SOMACHI* también usa "Matemáticas" en su primera página.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Maximino

LeaM said:


> La fuente *SOMACHI* también usa "Matemáticas" en su primera página.
> 
> Saludos a todos.




Tienes toda la razón. No lo mencioné para no alimentar el ánimo de polemizar de algunos.


Saludos


----------



## CHCG

LeaM said:


> La fuente *SOMACHI* también usa "Matemáticas" en su primera página.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



1) El nombre oficial es Sociedad de Matemática de Chile, *no *Sociedad de Matemáticas de Chile.

2) Si alguien cree que "Matemáticas" (como Ciencia) tiene sentido, que diga cuáles son *esas Matemáticas *y por qué lo son.

3) _matemáticas_ seguirán siendo las personas de sexo femenino dedicadas a "la reina y sierva de las ciencias".


----------



## Vampiro

CHCG said:


> ¿CHILE?
> Sociedad de Matemática de Chile
> *SOMACHI*
> http://www.somachi.cl/
> http://www.somachi.cl/Noticia.aspx?NotId=0


Parece que no quedó claro lo que dije: en Chile se usan ambas formas, y por mayoría se impone el uso del plural.
Acá tienes las páginas de los departamentos de matemáticas de las dos principales universidades del país:

http://www.mat.puc.cl/

http://ingenieria.uchile.cl/facultad

Y acá una página de la red de profesores de matemáticas, donde podrás aprender la relación que hay entre las matemáticas y la mentruación, entre otras interesantes cosas:

http://www.matematicas.cl/

Si prefieres creerle a la Wiki, allá tú, yo suelo utilizar publicaciones más serias.
Y entre creerle a cualquiera de los académicos de la RAE o a Xiao Roel, no tengo ninguna duda en creerle a este último; profesor universitario y filólogo, por lo demás.
Saludos.
_


----------



## bravefish

En Colombia también se usan ambas formas, siendo Matemáticas la más común.


----------



## CHCG

¿La *semántica* no tiene importancia para resolver dudas linguísticas?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*Nota de moderación:

*Estimados compañeros:

La discusión ha llegado a un callejón sin salida. Por un lado, un forero que es matemático aduce que el uso correcto es "matemática" y, por el otro, varios foreros (entre los que hay un filólogo y varios compañeros que tienen mucho conocimiento de lo que hablan) esgrimen que "matemáticas" es el uso más empleado y es correcto. El equipo de moderación de Sólo Español tiene la confianza de que, con base en las dos posiciones argumentales, los futuros consultantes de este hilo sabrán cuál uso emplear. Sin embargo, no está de más decir que sabemos que el uso de "matemáticas" es correcto.

Como este hilo ya tiene poco que dar de sí, hemos optado por cerrarlo.

Gracias por su comprensión.

*Hilo cerrado*.


----------

